# 3d test render and drawings



## klight18 (Oct 18, 2009)

this is just a test render, not complete, i made this a long time ago on my old computer (which took a shit on me so i lost all my work) i made it using blender 3d: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





this is a drawing of my world of warcraft character in his 60s: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and this is a drawing i colored in photoshop. original line art NOT by me. i found it on google. i did this for graphic arts class:


----------

